# need quick help



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

now i'm installing Dic1 bsd7
i get confuse on "Package Selection"


> []or[x]or[D]


which is to select package???


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2009)

[X] is a selected package, [D] is a package marked for Deletion.

Mark packages with the space bar.


----------



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

**



			
				dummy said:
			
		

> now i'm installing Dic1 bsd7
> i get confuse on "Package Selection"
> 
> which is to select package???




hay now ok..plz delete this...:e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

No.


----------



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> [X] is a selected package, [D] is a package marked for Deletion.
> 
> Mark packages with the space bar.





oh..the "X" looks like to deselect :\
i like developer to fix it..
newbiz would confuse such word


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would a developer fix something that no one else misunderstands?


----------



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

**



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why would a developer fix something that no one else misunderstands?


 but i:e


----------



## SeanC (Oct 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> [X] is a selected package, [D] is a package marked for Deletion.



I thought [D] was for Dependency, or am I confused with another step?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> I thought [D] was for Dependency, or am I confused with another step?



Oh right.. I never use sysinstall to install packages.. The packages on any given release are just too old 

For the OP:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

